# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  I need water beside my bed every night

## Arra

For years I've tended to become really thirsty at night. I need to drink about half a glass of water before bed, and every 20 minutes or so I stay awake, I need to drink a bit more. I often find myself waking up in the middle of the night, extremely thirsty, and unable to sleep until I drink more water. My water glass is usually empty at this point and I have to go downstairs to refill it.

I've been trying to do WILDs lately and notice that I need about 2 glasses of water with me for the night, since the process of falling asleep and getting thirsty happens again while I try to sleep the second time.

I've been wondering if it's the house I live in. It is old and dusty, but my family has moved three times in the last few years and I've never been rid of this issue. It isn't that big of a deal, I'm not very concerned about it. I just want to know if this happens to others. Do most people not even require water beside their beds while sleeping?

----------


## StonedApe

Yeah, I drink a glass or 2 per night usually, sometimes none at all though if I'm really tired.

----------


## saltyseedog

I do always. the last week I've been sleeping breathing through my mouth because my nose is all stuffy, it sucks because my mouth gets super dry and I get dehydrated.

----------


## aktw4

Do you drink enough water during the day? I have a water bottle with me at all times, so I'm hardly ever thirsty and so I don't have this problem anymore.

----------


## Arra

> Do you drink enough water during the day? I have a water bottle with me at all times, so I'm hardly ever thirsty and so I don't have this problem anymore.



I also always have water with me during the day. I used to drink a lot of it during the day, but not much anymore. But I needed water by my bed even when I used to drink a lot during the day.

It's good to hear other people do this too, unless it's only people who do it that replied. I thought maybe it was really strange, since I don't think anyone in my family does this. Most people just sleep and don't seem to get thirsty. I mean, movies and tv shows, having a glass of water beside the bed isn't something I've seen. Not a norm like having an alarm clock or having a lamp.

----------


## buzz170

I always keep something to drink by my bed. Usually Powerade though, not water.

----------


## Raspberry

I don't drink enough, period. It's a really, really bad habit. I used to drink like 3 glasses in the morning, a bottle during school, and then a few more glasses at night. But nope, I'm dehydrated right now! (I'm going off to drink after this).

But before I sleep, I always grab a nice hot mug of green tea to settle down with  :smiley:  I remember one night I didn't drink a lot, and didn't drink my tea, and woke up going crazy for a drink. Was gulping it down, choked, spluttered it all over my bed. Nice.... 

But I find the more you drink, the more you feel you _need_ to drink, so you drink more and more and more.

----------


## saltyseedog

> I also always have water with me during the day. I used to drink a lot of it during the day, but not much anymore. But I needed water by my bed even when I used to drink a lot during the day.
> 
> It's good to hear other people do this too, unless it's only people who do it that replied. I thought maybe it was really strange, since I don't think anyone in my family does this. Most people just sleep and don't seem to get thirsty. I mean, movies and tv shows, having a glass of water beside the bed isn't something I've seen. Not a norm like having an alarm clock or having a lamp.



Screw being normal  :Oh noes:

----------


## Armistice

I've been meaning ot get a bottle of water by my bed, but just so I don't have to get up, lol

Otherwise, I'd suggest drinking more water during the day.  Not a bunch at once, but throughout the day

----------


## Arra

> I don't drink enough, period. It's a really, really bad habit. I used to drink like 3 glasses in the morning, a bottle during school, and then a few more glasses at night. But nope, I'm dehydrated right now! (I'm going off to drink after this).
> 
> But before I sleep, I always grab a nice hot mug of green tea to settle down with  I remember one night I didn't drink a lot, and didn't drink my tea, and woke up going crazy for a drink. Was gulping it down, choked, spluttered it all over my bed. Nice.... 
> 
> But I find the more you drink, the more you feel you _need_ to drink, so you drink more and more and more.



Decaffeinated green tea? I drink 1-2 cups of green tea every day, but find it's caffeine wakes me up so I don't drink it past 6 or so. (Also, I swear it acts as an aphrodisiac).

I used to put my water cups on the floor beside my bed because I didn't have a night table, and I'd frequently accidentally knock them over.

While on the subject of beverages, I drink a lot of tea, water, coffee, by my computer and often forget to take the cups back downstairs, so it isn't rare for me to have about 10 cups at a time in my room. Right now I happen to have 8.

This might be a good time to mention that it's possible to die from what's called water intoxication if you overdose on water. And the effect is worsened if you've been drinking alcohol. Since water helps cure hangovers, it's common for people to overdose on it while trying to fix a hangover.

----------


## Puffin

What's strange for me is that every time I don't have water at my bedside, I end up getting thirsty (therefore having to go upstairs and pour myself some, then go back to my bedroom!). But, when I do have a glass of water there, I don't end up drinking it.

I've found myself getting a bit thirstier than normal over the past few months. I'm attributing it to stress from school, but who knows.

----------


## Raspberry

Yeah, the green tea doesn't keep my awake. It's organic, not sure if it has a high(ish) dose of caffine.

And I'm terrible for taking cups downstairs. I think my record is something like 15 mugs, all scattered along my desk and units. It wasn't fun cleaning them up, so I try and keep it to a minimum. I've got 4 at the moment  ::roll::

----------


## StonedApe

Haha, I only have 2 cups right now, but that's because I just cleaned up. I usually have 4-6.

I used to drink green tea before bed before I knew it had caffeine in it. Now I usually drink peppermint tea just because it tastes better.

----------


## saltyseedog

> Yeah, the green tea doesn't keep my awake. It's organic, not sure if it has a high(ish) dose of caffine.
> 
> And I'm terrible for taking cups downstairs. I think my record is something like 15 mugs, all scattered along my desk and units. It wasn't fun cleaning them up, so I try and keep it to a minimum. I've got 4 at the moment



green tea is good for dreams.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I never drink water at night, unless I'm sick.*

----------


## anderj101

I usually drink 2-3 bottles of water throughout the night, sometimes without even remembering it.  My DCs must be thirsty!  :smiley:

----------


## Iceangel113

I think that's actually pretty normal. I don't know if it'd because not having enough water in the day or what, but when you think about it , that actually makes a lot of sense. here you are at night for a decent number of hours if your not in the go, and you have hot breath hitting the inside of your breath. Of course your gonna get parched, although I have to admit, the idea of your dream characters being thirsty, is pretty amusing, but I suppose. lol

----------


## Grahamid403

Get a large water bottle next to your bed that can easily be grabbed. Trying to sleep while thirsty is not good and prolonged dehydration can give you kidney stones which can hurt worst than child birth. Drink water if you're thirsty no matter what time it is or what you are doing.

----------


## scaredsleeper

Strange. I used to NEED water by my bed when I was younger but now I don't. My kids both take a bottle of water to bed with them every night. I don't drink any more water during the day now than I did as a kid so I don't know why the need for water stopped for me in the night. I do, however, usually drink about half a bottle to a full bottle before bed with my vitamins.... so maybe that's why. I do take water with me to bed when I'm sick as sometimes you just need to wet your whistle when you have a persistent cough or sore throat. LOL.

----------


## scaredsleeper

Ah, this just  made me think of one more thing... LOL...
Sometimes when I'm in a deep sleep I will actually have dreams related to being thirsty, but it never wakes me up and makes me want a drink. I have dreamt that I'm really sick and my throat is really dry or that I am so thirsty I drink from a garden hose, etc. LOL. The same happens when I drink a full bottle of water with my nightly vitamins... I will have vivid dreams about desperately needing to go pee. It also doesn't usually wake me up. Man, I must be a really sound sleeper. LOL.

----------


## omidh

I had this problem but i solved it.
First be sure you will drink 2 litre water per day even if you think you aren't thirsty then drink 1-2 glass water 15 min before go to bed and when you decied to go to sleep eat a little yoghurt and you will see you are'nt thirsty anymore until morning  ::D:

----------


## Krissy18

This happens to me every single night. To avoid getting up out of bed during the night, I keep a water bottle filled, too. Even if I drink a lot of water during the day, it still happens.

----------

